# oaks show 3/14/2015



## hornman (Oct 29, 2014)

Will anybody be vending at the oaks show this Saturday? If so what will you have available.

Bill in Pa.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there
fruit flies
dwarf white isopods
springtails
Neurergus kaiseri
Pseudotriton ruber shencki
Cynops cyanurus
Ambystoma mexicanum
...


----------

